# what western conference team concerns you the most?



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

When i make my offseason posts for denver. I ask myself what players would best be suited for kicking spur ***. Now I think denver is a shooting guard away from being your biggest rival in the west? I dont think the suns style (especially now) is going to be able to beat you guys in a playoff series

but if a team can handle duncan its denver. 

So here is my question. Going into next season, which western conference team will be your biggest challenge in the playoffs?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

not denver or atleast not yet. rockets and suns are above them and wil be above them intill shown other wise


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

NONE! hahah j/k... well really i dont think any teams in the west can beat the spurs in the play-offs, maybe the suns or rockets. i am concern about the heat though...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm really concerned about the Rockets, to be honest. They've added athleticism and finishing to their squad and aren't done yet. They will probably pick up a big name FA with their LLE, and move their expiring contracts around for a solid player. With players like Howard, Head, Mutombo, Barry and Mike James coming off the bench, they have addressed their depth issue and have made it one of their strong points. I'm not going to lie, I am really concerned.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I'm really concerned about the Rockets, to be honest. They've added athleticism and finishing to their squad and aren't done yet. They will probably pick up a big name FA with their LLE, and move their expiring contracts around for a solid player. With players like Howard, Head, Mutombo, Barry and Mike James coming off the bench, they have addressed their depth issue and have made it one of their strong points. I'm not going to lie, I am really concerned.



You switched sides for one post, huh? 



Basically, any of the top tier teams in the West concern me. Dallas and Houston in particular, but Phoenix and Denver could pose problems. The thing with Denver though is that they aren't going to beat the Spurs without adding on a scorer, and I'm talking about someone better than a guy like Nick Van Exel. The Nuggets are sort of a poorer version of the Pistons, but I don't think Denver has the offensive firepower to compete with the Spurs right now. 


As for Houston, I'm not overly worried about them though. Houston matches up pretty well with the Spurs, but they aren't going to beat SA with Bob Sura and David Wesley at the point. Ginobili and Parker would absolutely destroy that combination. As for Dallas, the Spurs handled them pretty well last season, except for that abomination in the last meeting between the two teams. However, having Avery as the coach makes me more worried about them, since he knows exactly how the Spurs work.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

We all know Spurs fans are afraid of the Lakers.:biggrin:

Or at least they use to be.....

Who am I kidding? You guys still are!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

none seriously

only Miami in the east coast


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I really hope that S.A. doesn't make it out of the 2nd round of the playoffs.

I don't see why they wont wind up playing for another championship though. Nobody out West has made any moves yet that will add to taking S.A. out.

Houston adding Swift will pose a problem if they can add a PG somewhere!

Denver will fail if Fin gets away (which it sounds like he is). I honestly looked at paper and thought Denver had S.A. in trouble. If the 3 ball Boykins shot didn't get screwed to a 2 that series woulda gone different (woulda shoulda). Denver failed after game 1 to make the crucial plays, but with another year of tutoring by Karl they could potentially pose a problem.

S.A. is not invinsable, but it will take nearly 6-7 perfect games to take S.A. out.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> not denver or atleast not yet. rockets and suns are above them and wil be above them intill shown other wise


That settles it. TheRoc5 shall henceforth be my official spokesperson:biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That settles it. TheRoc5 shall henceforth be my official spokesperson:biggrin:


50 ucash per post haha


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> 50 ucash per post haha


Take that Hooked on Phonix thing first, and then we'll talk


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

As nobody scares me out of the West (sorry for those who think I'm beeing cocky...) I'd probably say Houston who have the best chance at knocking the Spurs out of the playoffs but I'd say I have a better chance to buy a brent for 35$ these days.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

What's up guys...no, you're eyes have no deceived you...Guth is back, and with a vengeance...ok not really, but I am back to normal now....thought I would check in here...


As for the subject here goes, I am not overly worried about any team in the West, which is not to say that I think that getting to the Finals will be a breeze, I just don't see any team that, on paper, looks like they have a real shot to take out the Spurs. 

Phoenix has lost a lot and, while they have gotten tougher, I am not sure they will be anywhere near as dangerous as they were last year.

Denver has never really scared me, for some strange reason. I just am not intimidated by a team led by Carmelo Anthony, who may be a very good player, but that is all that he is at this point.

Dallas, well, we have always owned Dallas and I don't see why this season should be any different.

Houston, I think is the obvious team to be worrisome, because I think that if they ever learn to play as a coherent unit and Yao ever plays, well, you know, NOT crappy, then they are certainley dangerous. Obviously, the addition of Swift is their biggest, but I am not sure if he can compete in a 48 minute game during the times when he is not breaking the backboard on a fast break.

So, I say all of that to say that I am not really overly worried about anyone, but if I had to choose someone, I would say the Rockets because they appear to have the most potential for growth.

But I, like everyone else, am bloody frightened of the East...ok, thats not true either, but they do worry me moreso than anyone in the West at this point.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Guth! Welcome back, boy! I'm glad you're back. It was getting really empty here. How was camp? BTW, I could agree more with what you said.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, a Guth sighting. Good to see you back. 

Dallas is apparently done making offseason moves. Cuban was quoted on saying that, but you never know, something can happen. Their "big" additions were Christie and Diop, so basically they are looking at the new philosophy of Avery Johnson as their means of improvement. That will only take them so far though, so I can't say that they are anymore dangerous to us this season as they have been in the past, as Guth so intelligently put. Phoenix, the jury is still out. Honestly, I kind of have the feeling that as a huge threat they are out of the way, but there's still doubt in my mind. Houston has added Swift, Derek Anderson, and Luther Head, who I doubt will have an impact as a rookie, so on the surface those aren't Earth shattering additions either. JVG is going to have to work his magic for Houston to rise 2 notches, because their additions alone don't put them as title contenders IMO, unless Swift has a marked improvement in his game. Denver I have talked about, but they still don't have the shooters to beat us. You can't dismiss Denver with the talent, athleticism, and style of play, but I don't think they gained ground either. After that, the Western teams don't really scare me. Sacramento could pose a big challenge in an early round matchup, but the Spurs have a good success rate against teams built like that in the playoffs according to recent history.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> We all know Spurs fans are afraid of the Lakers.:biggrin:
> 
> Or at least they use to be.....
> 
> Who am I kidding? You guys still are!


It haunts the Spurs to think about when we came back from being down 0-2. With Fisher in 0.4. Yes thats right.

:joke:


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

hahaha ^^^^ true dat bro true dat!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I guess it would kinda bother us if...you know...the lakers didn't get destroyed by the underdog, lose thier best player, and not even make the playoffs next year....while we went to win it all.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I still laugh when I see Kobe and Fisher in tears after losing to the Spurs in 02/03.

:joke:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I guess it would kinda bother us if...you know...the lakers didn't get destroyed by the underdog, lose thier best player, and not even make the playoffs next year....while we went to win it all.


Ouch...that hurt.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I still laugh when I see Kobe and Fisher in tears after losing to the Spurs in 02/03.
> 
> :joke:


good times :clap:


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

No tears up there for Spurs players, too bad I couldn't find a picture with the bench and both Fish and Kobe crying. 
See Spurs players don't cry and TP was 22 on that pick, meaning at 20 he didn't cry as well. Just a a quick remark didn't mean any offense or whatsoever, also the Lakers had more reason of beeing upset as they were dominating the nba for so long.
Believe me I miss the Lakers already, these playoffs games were a classic and it really did become a huge rivalry since 99'. Somehow there was one ingredient missing in this year's clinch of the West (for me as a fan). Beating the Lakers in 2003 was the best ever moment I had as a Spurs fan (alongside the 99' Championship).
Also this year the series in the regular season tasted different then the previous seasons were it was such a classic, rmotional peak as well.
At least the sweep of the city of L.A was pretty cool :rock: 
Then again no offense, I say this with a sound respect for IMHO the best franchise in the nba (ok one of the best but check the overall record and trophies)... don't mess up too long guys... we'll miss you badly.

Still... 

Spurs don't cry :djparty: 

(singing it Ala Robert Smith "Boys don't cry" - The Cure)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

LakerLunatic said:


> Wow.



Good luck to you next year is all I will say. For your sake, I hope you avoid the lottery.


----------

